# Top of the list



## Seren - Star (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi All,

Been following all of you for a while and iv learnt loads from you so thank you.

I received a letter from IVF Wales yesterday saying that we have reached the top of the list which is fantastic, but trying not to get too excited to soon.  Could you give me an idea of what happens next and how long i could expect to wait before we start treatment?

Thanks for your help, Seren


----------



## sammy75 (Jun 12, 2010)

hi seren, usually you will start treatment within 3 months of your appt depending on when they can fit you in for egg collection, at the  moment they seem to be pretty quick so could be next cycle after your appointment but i'm sure someone will come along with more info if i'm not correct, good luck with treatment and there is a board we all post on ivf wales cyclers part 9.


----------



## Seren - Star (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks sammy, hope your treatment is going well


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

i had my letter in june and had appt august 25 and gone pretty quick they fitted in with my next period and got egg collection tom


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Seren, 
welcome and congrats on getting to the top of the list. Things should move quite fast now.


----------



## lindseyjane (May 21, 2009)

Hi Seren

It is so nice when you finally receive that letter, that you cant help getting excited, I know how you feel.

I had my letter end of August and returned my questionaire very same day. I was the same as you, didnt then know what I was waiting for. So I called to ask and they said I was waiting for a treatment planning appointment.

Once you receive that, it seems all systems go as the dates are worked out from your last period.

Fingers crossed for you, and good luck.


----------



## Seren - Star (Oct 12, 2009)

Thank you all so much, you all seem like a great bunch.  I haven't really posted before, trying to not think about it all of the time but iv been watching your stories.  Is it crazy, in my mind thats it I'm having a baby, trying to calm myself down just in case but i cant.

Sending lots of luck and positive vibes to you all x


----------

